# Hello from the sunny beaches of the Red Sea



## ttdiver (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm a new TT owner and new to this forum as well. I took a lot of information from here before buying my 2.0T TT and what a car!! The people here and the topics were always helpful and active. That's why as soon as i bought the car and drove around with it , for days , then reaching home, I had to register and thank everyone for their help in choosing the best car  i'm very pleased.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and we need pics...

Show us your TTs on the beach... :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome - good to have you on here...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Show us your TTs on the beach... :wink:


Say that with a Mexican accent!

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

